# Strictly Come Dancing CHAT THREAD



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New Home - No spoilers


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooh thanks Dizzi


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I sooooo want Ian and Jodie to win - although I'd also quite like Lisa


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like Jodie as well - did you see her with Jack Osborne on his extreme prog - she comes across really well. 

I did think Rachel was amazing last week. I quite like them all really, more likely to be a girl I think?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I quite like them all too now  . I'm less keen on Rachel because she doesn't seem to have much of a personality somehow


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Oooh, found you all at last................

I agree with you about Rachel, Emma, I don't think she has any personality that comes across.  I like Jodie and Ian and Christine too, fave boy is Tom - something about Austin that I just don't like.

Love
Tillypops
xxxxxxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello!

How cool is it now?  Anyone could win and I like them all.  I think this is the most open the competition has been.  JS would never have won IMHO.

Hope you're all well.
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Christine & Matthew are my favourites. I won't get to vote tonight as I'm not in to watch it live so I hope they don't go.

I actually like Rachel & Vincent but I think that's cause I think Vincent is hilarious!  

As for John, I am mighty peed off with him for pulling out! Poor Kristina was so upset on ITT the other night & Claudia was telling J to give her a hug & he was being all stiff upper lipped, saying 'no she's fine' while the poor woman was clearly not! I look forward to seeing her with a decent partner next year.
Also what is with all these people writing in to papers etc, saying boycott Strictly, & the judges should go   What utter rubbish! They are entitled to theirs opinions of the dancing & no-one wanted him to walk!
Every year there is a rubbish dancer! Look at Chris Parker in series 1 (or 2 ) he made the final & he couldn't dance!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

post again later don't want to lose you 


                          lv marie 76


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i cant wait for tonights show!! LOVE IT!

i love jodie and ian     jodie is v enyd blyton isnt she?  and really just gets stuck in and is unpretentious and funny!!  love her!  and ian is great too!

i love rachel and vincent.

i love lisa but brendon is just too competative and drives me a bit crazy.  

i hope kristina gets a good dance partner next year she deserves it.  and i think john did a clever thing to go out without ever facing the rejection of the dance off .... interesting!  i can understand why he backed down and left after the hoohaa that it was becoming.  but i wish he had stayed and the audience had just got bored with him.  with regard to previous years and bad dancers, correct me if im wrong but it hasnt been so hostile to the bad dancers before.  i mean james looked FURIOUS when him and cherie had to leave, like he was gonna tear john's head off.

christine and mathew are definately growing on me.

i think the boys have done too well from the beginning to get my full backing.  as its more fun to watch someone improve isnt it?

better do some house work.     spent far too long on FF this morning!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

sooo what did everyone think??

rachel 4 x 10!!  amazing soo floaty and sweet and romantic!  she deserved it!

am gonna be so sad who ever goes this week.

and what about poor kristina barely holding it together after their last dance.  and is it because of john's holiday to the panama cannal


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well................ I enjoyed it but.......... I start to find it gets dull when they're all really good. I do like to have some entertainment going on too IYKWIM


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh i love it even more ladylottie

do you miss john?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I suppose I must do. I used to love Anton and Kate last year. I like it when some don't take it too seriously. I like to have a bit of a giggle with them


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i didnt watch so much last year, did there seem to be as much hostility to kate and anton as there seemed towards john?  i mean james was really so rude when he and cherrie were voted off last week.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No - there didn't seem to be any - but then they didn't stay in so long xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yes it seemed quite unprecedented.  poor kristina!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know - it was horrible wasn't it? I mean good lord - its a TV entertainment program. No need for the unpleasantness xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i KNOW!!  absolutely no need for rudeness like that.  james and brendon are soo competitive its just unappealing!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It is isn't it? I totally understand competitiveness but it can be a bit unsporting sometimes. I think Erin used to be like that but she's totally different this time. I think she's worked on her public image a bit. She's muc softer and friendlier


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'VE GOT THE RESULTS!!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I really think that John has handled this badly. The result this week is the same as it would have been if he stayed in, but if he stayed in then he might have been voted off which would have saved the others for another week. I think it was ridiculous to suggest that he might have won. I don't believe that would have happened in a million years. I also felt cheated that they didn't dance to Murder on the Dancefloor as their final dance. They talked about it all week and I assumed that that was to be their last dance, which would have been funny and good. The waltz or whatever it was, was not really entertaining at all. I voted for J and K right up until last week. Once Heather was gone I felt that the others all had a chance of winning, so it was time for John to go. With Cherie leaving last week I think that more people would have stopped voting for them. I really think that he should have stayed and waited to be voted off. He's surely strong enough to cope with the press being stupid, isn't he?

Sorry.  Rant over! I just feel that I was a supporter, but he has handled this so badly that it has soured my earlier support. _Shrugs._

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Maybe it wasn't so ridiculous to suggest that John may have won. http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_headline=strictly-confidential%26method=full%26objectid=20916828%26siteid=93463-name_page.html makes interesting reading, although it probably needs reading with an open mind.

I've always watched Strictly for the dancing and there are some fab dancers this year so, in a way, it's a shame that it's been overshadowed by the furore surrounding John. I voted for Austin last night, then I voted for Christine on behalf of DD and Rachel on behalf of DS!

Jules

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm going to rant  

Rachel - boring boring boring boring boring. If I wanted to watch a technically perfect dance show i'd go and see one. I want entertaining on a Saturday evening. And I think its rubbish that she's had dance lessons since she was a little girl, AND used to get paid to sing and dance so that makes her a professional    . Grrrrrrrrrrrrr - it just spoils the program for me because its so dull. BRING BACK JOHN SARJENT FOR A BIT OF SATURDAY NIGHT GIGGLING!!

Please don't shout at me. I've got a nasty headache


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ladylottie 

ill say this very very quietly for your headache, but i LOVE Rachel i think she is amazing!!  

hope your headache gets better soon.

and hoping christine leaves tonight but it may well be another shocker.

aimeex


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Whilst I think Rachel is a great dancer I don't think it's fair that she has had so much training beforehand compared to the other celebs. I voted for Tom, Austin and Lisa last night. Think I want Tom to win. 

Interesting reading about the voting figures, thanks for posting that link Cuthbert.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

but loads of them must have had previous dance experience.  i bet tom went to drama school, i might be wrong but it wouldnt suprise me.  and what about alesha dixon last year?  and the eaternenders ones who do well must have had drama school dance training i bet.  

and the sports people have an advantage cos they are already super fit and used to training physically.  so i dont think you can hold that against rachel.

but i guess you can say that it makes lisa's 'journey' (cringe word) even more spectacular.  and like someone pointed out, lisa and christine both are working everyday too!

i would prefer tom to win over austin ... but i guess seeing austins little girls is pretty cute!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I take your point but had read that Rachel had launched into intensive dance training as soon as she signed up as she's so desperate to win which is different to having a background with some dance in it. I know you can't believe everything you read in the papers but it fits with the way she is on the show sometimes. 

Austin's girls are gorgeous.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

but arent they all training full time?  

i think rachel doesnt give as much away as lisa or jodie or christine and so the public dont find her appealing.  plus there is higher excpectations cos she has 'dance' experience.  there is something very guarded about her sometimes i agree and i think that is why she hasnt had so much public support.

axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooooh - did you see Camillas beautiful dress?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Certainly did LL.....but speaking of dresses...what on earth was going on with Tess's?!   looked a bit see through to me and definitely lots of VPL going on!!!

Lisa & Brendan were brilliant tonight...my favourites of the night..and glad to see bad boy Brendan back after the judges marks for their latin... 

Going to be difficult to predict who will leave tonight...so difficult that I can't decide who!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know - it wasn't a good dress  . I really don't like her very much. That silly fake laughing is horrible. 
I also loved having old Brendan back  

I'd LOVE Rachel and Vincent to go. Did you see him looking all smug in the results room when Erin and Austin didn't do so well? I saw it - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Oooooo No I missed that LL...not good being caught looking smug on camera!! The only person I know who likes Vincent is my DH's Mum!!  

Tess gets on my wick too...you would have thought after all the series of SCD she has presented that she would have learned to dance well at the beginning with Brucie!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know - its emabrassment TV watching them both isn't it?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooooooo - interesting result just going in the spoilers thread


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Dare I look..........



 I looked!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I can't believe that result


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know    

Pingu


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Shocking!....don't think I've recovered from looking.....  

Removed so nobody who doesn't want to know etc etc


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hmm, can't post on the spoilers thread because it's locked but for the first time in my life I've looked at it and it matches up with what we'd worked out would happen.

Jules


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Is it locked??

OOh sorry - I'll change it xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

morning all -

i didnt get to watch much     we were going to dp's aunty;s for supper luckily she is a fan so we were meant to get there early to watch with her, but we got lost on the way.  mainly because dp told me to stay on the dual carriage way when i knew we should get off.  then we got lost and there was lots of looking for a phone box.  grrr ... but dont tell dp i blame her right?   

so totally agree on tess ... she is RUBBISH.  she tries TOO hard. and isnt funny.  she is really got badly influenced by her husband ... whats his name vaughn something.  she was better when she was just pretty.  or they should get a properly funny co-presenter liker fern!  she is ok when she is doing the results bit, but any part where she has to react to bruce she makes me want to vom!

i thought tom was really cute stepping in when brendon stormed out.  i dont particularly like his arrogant ways but i guess lots of people do and it makes dramatic tv.  i can understand why he was cross it did look like a complex routine.  but i thought actually christine's jive had better kicks etc but it was probably much easier to master.  he obviously went for something very hard, that she wasnt going to be able to get 100% right.

i LOVE rachel and vincent.  i think theyre really cute.  

camilla's dess was fab too ... totally agree lady lottie!

im not looking at the spoiler's thread.  cant wait for later.

does anyone know what happens now they are one couple short for the final ..... because of john sergent going?

aimeex


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

They'll only have 2 couples in the final, like last year, which is a shame.

Agree with you about Camilla's dress - it was gorgeous and it really flattered her.

Jules


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

boohoo    strictly dance offs are sooo emotional!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Cant stand Lisa n Brenden    
Dont like Vincent but like Rachel   
Not a big Tom fan  
Am gutted for Austin n Erin     

SO i guess it will be Tom in my house now will try anything to make sure Lisa doesnt win


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I love Vincent!! He is so funny! I think alot of people just don't get his humour.
I hope he & Rachel get to the final week.

It's interesting how Brendan can complain about other couple's marks & be really obvious that he thinks the guys have been over marked & still be loved but Vincent is seen as smug  

I'm happy with the weekend's result, although if I'd had my way both boys would have been in the dance off!  

Roll on next week  

What are we all going to talk about after Christmas?!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't bear Vincent or Brendan!!  I feel sorry for their partners as I would probably vote for Lisa otherwise.  But then I also LOVE Camilla (and Tom!) so they will get my votes from now on!  Camilla is a really great teacher, choreographer and all round lovely person so I think it's her turn for the glitterball!  IMHO!

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think it will be Rachel and Tom in the final as unless Rachel has a REALLY bad week the judges will always pick her. Austin will be missed big time, but I'll just have to vote for Tom over and over and over and over......


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Now it's the last 3 I don't think the judges should get to vote. It should be the audience vote only.

I do like Camilla. Next year I hope Anton has a good partner, he deserves to finally lift the glitterball!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i really felt for Erin at the end she was so sad wasnt she.
camilla does seem really sweet too.

to be honest i would love any of the three left to win.  i think they have all been really great and sweet and lovely.

im glad there are some other vincent fans out there.  i think he is so cute and funny!

i dont like brendon;s arogant side.  and i think he really held lisa back in the public votes in the beginning because she was soooo scared of him!  he was always so displeased with how they had done and i think it put too much pressure on poor lisa.

does anton ever get a good dancer?

aimee


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm with you all about Anton. He's such a love that it would be great if he could have someone who can get past the early stages. The last time I saw him with anyone half decent was Bianca (sorry can't remember the actresses name) from Eastenders and she wasn't that good.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> to be honest i would love any of the three left to win. i think they have all been really great and sweet and lovely.


Ditto 
but I am  that austin has gone too


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

it would have been much nicer if they could have all stayed for the next three shows and then a phone vote for first, second, place!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just heard a really awful rumour. Rachel and Tom are signed up to do the Strictly tour but Lisa isn't. So Lisa's odds for going out on Saturday have been slashed as the bookies have heard that the judges have been told to vote her off in the dance off so that the tour has the two finalists. If true, it's appalling. Lisa has worked really hard and is doing so well that it isn't fair if her fate is already decided.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I hope that isn't true - poor Lisa  

Has Camilla  ever won?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think that can be true. It sounds like something 'The Sun' would say. It now seems like rumours are being started just because Lisa may be voted off this week & then there is a ready made excuse for it. There is no way Strictly could get away with something like that.

No Em, Camilla has never won. It's been Brendan, Darren, Lillia, Karen & Matthew  


I also don't really mind who wins now, I just love watching the final!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Guess I will sending my Votes Lisa's way then


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i hope that isnt true!  

i dont mind who wins now i love them all.

does any one else think brian fortuna is a complete wally?  did you watch 'it takes two' last night? ... i dont know if any of you saw previously on one of their features they asked all the pro's what they would do if they werent dancers and brian said he would be a tv presenter which was a bit cringy .... anyway he did a 'behind the scenes' on saturday night, and he was so dull, and just doesnt get english humour or irony ... even the wardrobe designer person was kind of taking the p!ss out of him cos he was so straight!!    really funny in a bad way.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't find the exact story but it was on one of the betting sites rather than a newspaper and I can't see anything in a newspaper. MAybe it ws just the bookies stirring, though they're not taking any more bets on Lisa going out this week. 

Brian was a complete idiot doing that backstage thing. I don't like him much and was really surprised to see a story in the Sun today saying that he, and the two new girls, are so popular (I think they'll find that Kristine was popular because she was with John Sargeant) that the old dancers may be axed in a shake up.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i think of the new dancers i like hayley.

kristina's appeal was John Sergent's appeal.

and brian is just CRINGEY!!  he is so square and no 'spice' as they say in spain!  dull dull.  

although i have thought that kristina and brian have done some great dances, just not good at speaking.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not keen on Brian or the Kiwi girl but I loved Kristina, she seemed so sweet!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

who watched it takes two??

love claudia!  but thought mathew and flavia did a great choreography round up!  when anton and flavia do it together he just talks tooo much!


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Fab show - I loved the girls' Argentine Tango dances! And my theory about Tom winning has been blown away, with him being guaranteed a place in the dance-off thanks to the judges. So I'm hoping that it will be Lisa against Rachel in the final and I'd be happy to see either of them win.

Jules


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just adored Rachels dress   . Other than that, her dances bored me rigid as ever. BRING BACK JOHN FOR HER SLOT   

Out of Tom and Lisa, I'd love Lisa to win xx

PS I thought Tess's boobies were going to pop out and wave at the beginning


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Tom could avoid the dance off, but only if the audience votes in the exact opposite order to the judges, as in the case of a tie, they go with the audience vote.  I doubt he will avoid it.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Because Rachel and Lisa both got 3 points and Tom got 1, the most points he could get would be 4 (1 from the judges plus 3 from the public). Whereas one of the girls (Lisa, I expect) will get 5 points because they both got 3 points from the judges and one of them will get 2 points from the public. So Tom has to be in the dance-off.

Jules


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's a wasted vote but I still voted for Tom. He's going to have to pull it out of the bag BIG time if he's going to get to the final. I suspect he'll be off tonight   I did also vote for Lisa as of the two girls I prefer her.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Is there definitely a dance off tonight? Might it just be down to the public vote?

I still love Rachel & Vincent and hope they win! 

I'm afraid I can't see what everyone sees in Tom and going on tonight's dancing I don't believe he deserves a place in the final.

If both girls go through to the final I think I'll be happy either way. Go girls!!!! An all girl final!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They kept that well out of the papers    

GREAT DECISION BEEB


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

What just happened, i missed it


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

All 3 are in the final


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw that thanks hun, but how come, is it a draw or they were doing it all along?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh, they didn't say. I assume it's cause John walked.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok thank you muchly


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

It's because any public vote for Tom wouldn't have meant anything because he was automatically in the bottom 2. So the BBC had to do something to avoid another 'phone vote scandal - I believe that they've had a lot of calls of complaint this evening prior to the results show.

I'm not happy, mind.

Jules


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeay. I much prefer a final with 3 couples in than one with just the two. Although I have to say that for all I love Tom, he would have walked tonight had they not done this. The girls dances were so much better. Camilla's risk of redoing the jive didn't pay off. They should have stuck to the American Smooth.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry Cuthbert - I was being dull, I hadn't noticed the tie at the top!

I think that this decision was made on the night and not in advance.  They finished early because there was no dance off, and it was only decided to avoid the phone vote scandal.  I think it is good as it makes the final more interesting.

Take care,
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh i wish i dint know that  

but im glad tom stays in .... i love them all.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh NO i didnt realise the reults show was on LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!   i thought you had heard through some internet spoiler site about the three of them getting on to next week.  i just saw the announcment video from you tube.  i was watching x factor in all innocence.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

You really didn't miss much!  FYI it's the same next week - the results show will be later on the Saturday evening.

J
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks custard.  will be watching next saturday.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/87950/

/links


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i think that is nonsense!  i cant believe there really is a backlash ... i think that is just generating more noise for the sake of it.  the BBC exec producer said that people's votes will count next weekend PLUS if they wanted they cld have their money back.

but thanks dizzi for the link!  

axxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Think last nights result proved no backlash. Really pleased as I thought their show dance was fantastic. Rachel's was good but it didn't have the same sparkle. Really wish I had the figure to wear the show outfit Lisa had, she looked a- maze-ing as Craig would say. I thought Lisa was going to get to the final 2 as she was brill.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I thought it was going to be Rachel and Lisa in the final 2, but having seen all three showcase dances, I think Lisa and Brendan's although it was good, it wasn't a patch on the other two showcase dances and then Tom and Camilla's dance well and truely blew the roof off, it truely tremendous.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Tom & Camilla's show dance was the best of the 3 but I don't think he was the best dancer overall & looking at the previous winners coming back & dancing (which was fab!) it has always been the best dancer that won & imho it wasn't Tom this year.

I was happy for them all the same though, I was quite happy to just sit & watch last night.

Did anyone think Lisa & Brendan's show dance was really messy? I didn't like it at all. Obviously it had some difficult lifts in it but there was no flow to it for me.

I can't believe it's all over for another year! I love Strictly!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Siobhan - I agree re Lisa's showdance. I think it might have been tidier had they been competing still but it seemed to be a lot of fill between lifts. You're right also that Tom wasn't the best technical dancer in the comp but there have been other years when the best didn't win. Zoe Ball was the best in her series but came third, and even Colin Jackson was a better dancer than Darren Gough Colin mucked up the show dance and Goughie got the popular vote.


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Siobhan, you're right that Tom's dancing overall was the weakest of the three of them and I'm disappointed (but not surprised) that he won over Rachel. Part of me wishes that Rachel had been clear leader last week so that there would have been a dance off last week.

But Tom's show dance was easily the most entertaining. I thought that Brendan had taken too much from watching the Freestyle champions we saw last week and not thought enough about what would suit Lisa - she's an elegant dancer and that wasn't an elegant dance.

Roll on next year (although hopefully without all of these politicians who keep on saying that they want to do Strictly).

Jules


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

totally agree with everything everyone has said.  

i thought lisa and rachel were better dancers but toms show dance really sparkled!!  

i was happy really with the out come.  i thought the fact that lisa got two tens was great consolation for her setting a strictly record.  and rachel and vincent im sure knew that they were better dancers.  i thought thier flash dance number was fab!!  

to be honest i LOVED the whole show.  thought the whole thing was FAB-U-LOUS   

i loved seeing claudia in the audience, i feel like she is my friend!    

and i really loved austin and erin's no.

was a shame that brucie was not quite 100% but seeing as her has been so poorly its not really suprising.  but his little number was fun.

tess still  needs a good slap.

duffy ... not really sure about her.

i think lisa's show dance lacked the energy cos they were out of the competition.  but i thought it was lovely to see brendon show his softer side.  i actually cried when he cried.

what a great series!!  im well impressed.

axxx

oh jules cross posts .... i totally agree with you that part of me wishes tom got knocked out last week, but then we wldnt have seen his show dance which was great .... so over all im glad it worked out that way.
and there wasnt enough DANCING in l and b ;s show dance .... it was all LIFTS!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh sorry girls I voted madly for Tom I thought he was great and had given up so much to be on there ..thought his last dance was wicked .. I didn't mind who won out of Rachel and Tom but couldn't stand smiley smiley smiley Lisa urgh 
Cat x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I loved the final show and agree with you all about Tom not appearing to be as good a dancer as the other two - but just remember that Rachel and Lisa had the easier job as they will have been led by their professional partners.  I know it is banded about, but it is true, it really is more difficult for a man to be a good dancer as they are the ones who lead and have to show their lady off to their full potential.  

I used to dance (jive) and believe me, it very much depended on who I would dance with as to how good I looked!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

as a non dancer you imagine it must be the other way round ... but i can see what you mean for sure!  do you think that was part of why austin was so good cos he was very good at leading?


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Oooh now Austin was good for many reasons!  - but yes, he was very good at 'leading', very strong - very definate with his lead!

xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

a fan of austin then?   

happy christmas to the strictly fans!


----------

